# Credit Card with Zero Foreign Exchange Fee AND Zero ATM Cash Withdrawal Fee?



## seh (Nov 10, 2014)

I've been using the Scotia Passport Visa Infinite internationally, and indeed there are no commissions on foreign exchange transactions. However each ATM cash withdrawal incurred a CAD$7.50 fee, even at a Scotiabank branded ATM (this is over and above the local ATM's own charge).

Anyone know if there's a credit card that does not charge either of these fees?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

The new Stack mastercard seems like it might do it - but it's a prepaid card, not a credit card - so you'd need to load it, which might not be as convenient.

https://www.getstack.ca/


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Seh, as on the other thread re credit card use when travelling, the question is, why are you using a credit card for cash withdrawals at all rather than a debit card?

Second, why would you be withdrawing amounts that make what you are charged on exchange matter at all?


----------

